# Blue Nose, Brindle Gator pups for sale cheap!!



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Just kidding, please join our discussion on simplifying the raw diets for people interested in making the switch. It is on the health and nutrition section !! :woof:


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

David, you got me cuz I am looking at puppies for sale as off right now.

!!You suck!!

as in a joke, lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

you sneaky little ! lol:rofl:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

thats a good one but seriously that is a lame thread.


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

You almost described the perfect dog, just add some OFRN, Colby, and a 32 inch head and I'm there.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I knew I would get the attention of the people I want to hear their thoughts on raw food =)


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Oldskool Brent said:


> You almost described the perfect dog, just add some OFRN, Colby, and a 32 inch head and I'm there.


:rofl: almost, I forgot to ad thick and short hehe


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> thats a good one but seriously that is a lame thread.


Which one is a lame thread this one or the one on the reading I did on raw feeding and questions that came about it?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

SEO said:


> David, you got me cuz I am looking at puppies for sale as off right now.
> 
> !!You suck!!
> 
> as in a joke, lol


I am taking in a big puppy tonight for the weekend to see if I am keeping it.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> you sneaky little ! lol:rofl:


 :roll: by the way did you ever get a chance to speak to your contact at caragan, my fiance loved her dogs and told me that she would def wait to get one. If the Presa pup doesn't work out I'd love to have one of hers.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

:rofl:

I was like OH this thread will be interesting! bloodline REDNOSE Baha


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah I have an idea on what her next breeding will be, it will be like early next year, I will let you know for sure.


----------

